# Installing bale trak monitor to my new tractor



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I need a little help installing my bale trak monitor to my new tractor. If someone can help, I'd appreciate it. I have a 5093e Limited John Deere, trying to hook up a John Deere baler monitor. I know it is probably easier than I am making it out to be but I just want to get it right. 
Thanks,
Bo


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I dont have that tractor but really its pretty simple. Did you by the mount/have the mount? If not I would buy that and the wiring from Deere. Just follow the instructions and mount the monitor where you like. Everyone like them in different places. The monitor needs to be wired directly to the battery BUT if you have outlets in the tractor already then you can just plug it in. Run the cord out the floor behind the seat. Bolt the monitor in where you want it. These tractors might have predrilled holes, not sure. If not drill the hole and bolt it into the cab.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks,
Yes, I do have mount for the tractor. It may have pre drilled holes I'm not sure, I'll go check it out.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If you have the mount then it is a piece of cake. I demo'ed a Deere baler and they gave me the mount. i have a 6100D. I bolted it to the holes, plugged it in to the power outlet, ran the baler wires through the rubber grommet into the cab and went to baling.
With the 5093 everything is set up. just plug it in and go.

I ended up buying a new Vermeer baler and still use the Deere bracket.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

O.k., I have figured out the wires, but I can't figure out where the plug to the baler goes. I'm not the sharpest tool in the box. I have had a stroke and traumatic brain injury.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

_The plug from your monitor will go out thru the rubber grommet over your right hand shoulder while you are seated in the cab just below the rear window. That should mate up with the plug that is coming from the baler and they both will connect together outside the cab. Should be some type of twist lock plugs both male and female. Also, if you should happen to need a different bracket, they are available fro www.shoupparts.com_


----------



## fouroaksfarm (May 13, 2013)

have 456 JD baler which has a bale monitor, well the hubby yanked out the wiring while bushhoggin one day and he wired it back up, but bale watch doesn't work anymore, anybody have any ideas, just about baling time for me, baled all last year without it. but would like to have in working order.


----------

